

So yeah, I wrote an Unofficial Slack Guide - paolator
http://theslackguide.com/

======
troutfisherman
What an illiterate title! What is the point of the 'so yeah' part?

~~~
sandmansandine
It's a colloquialism
[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=so+yeah](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=so+yeah)

------
mastermojo
Why is slack better than it's competitors (yammer/hipchat)?

